# Motorhoming scum at Stratford Show



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Yes, they do exist.
Monday morning, a THIEVING SCROTE stole my Fiamma Levelling Ramps.

I drove off our pitch in the 'Clubs' area, to the Elsan dump, leaving grey water bottle, step, doormat, trays of plants from garden centre, rubbish bag and our Levelling Ramps. Only gone less than ten minutes and the THIEVING SCUM, stole our ramps.

If your 'partner' or someone you were camped with returned to their pitch with some STOLEN RAMPS he is a THIEVING SCUM and would you please tell him that he is a THIEVING SCUM *every* time you see him..... thanks.

One of my friends, pitched a few yards away, did see a 'dog walker' in the vicinity but didn't see the THEFT. He was busy packing his stuff away and wasn't looking out for THIEVING SCUMBAGS, so the THIEVING SCROTE may have been seen with a pair of STOLEN ramps *and* a dog.

Harvey


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Well it could be an honest mistake Harvey - but I very much doubt it!!

There's bad people everywhere & much as we may like to think that all in the camping community is honest & jolly, it really isn't the case. As in most walks of life, there are undesirables & opportunists wanting to profit from others.

I'm sorry you've been robbed, but luckily it was "only" a set of ramps. Look on the bright side, the thieving get may have gone into your van & taken something much more valuable given the chance. 

No excuse I know, but don't wind yourself up too much about it, just hope the scrote has a bad accident or illness, they say you shouldn't wish ill on people but in the case of these sorts - I'll make an exception :x


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

There is a public right of way right through startford racecourse and it is used a lot by dog walkers. The "theiving scrote" may not be a motorhomer.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Just a thought but perhaps someone thought they had been dumped with the rubbish bag etc. :?:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

MMMmm, not a very nice thing to happen, but if you don't mind me mentioning it I think you are over reacting slightly - all that shouting may help you to get it off your chest, but I'd hate to see your reaction if something 'really' nasty happened to you on your travels.

Commiserations on your loss but count your blessings, there are far worse things could have happened.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

An amusing story

In Denmark we came back to our pitch and every thing was as we left it, everything except our ramps. 

We walked all around the site expecting kids to have used them as play things. The site manager helpfully found us some planks to replace them then we saw a German registered van up on them. No one in. 

Later they came back and very apologetically gave them back. Total misunderstanding which went something like. 

Receptionist (Polish I think) to the Germans 'We have one pitch left but you will probably need ramps, we have some I think, if they are not in use.' 

Germans to French people on pitch next to ours do these belong to the site. French people to Germans 'Yes, .... Perhaps' 

Next morning Germans left early (out of embarrassment we thought). I then found a bottle of Schnaps by our ramps. Nice 

Silly thing was we didn't really need to use the ramps anyway and when I pulled off them the previous morning I was going to put them back in the van.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Are you sure the Schnapps was for you or had they left it their for safety until they returned


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

tubbytuba said:


> MMMmm, not a very nice thing to happen, but if you don't mind me mentioning it I think you are over reacting slightly - all that shouting may help you to get it off your chest, but I'd hate to see your reaction if something 'really' nasty happened to you on your travels.
> 
> Commiserations on your loss but count your blessings, there are far worse things could have happened.


Over reacting, me I would go get a gun and hunt the thieves down, I had a similar experience on a Caravan Club site, where my A frame was stolen, cost me, not the insurance!!! £450 + a whole lot of aggro.

As for counting his blessings I have just bought a pair of Milenco Quatro's and at £40, i would be as aggrieved

regards


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I also think that if you leave stuff lying around, there is always a risk that somebody will lift something. We often leave stuff outside, but are also aware of the risk of doing so, it's a calculated risk.

We have had nothing stolen so far but we have left things behind, this year it was our low, folding chairs, which we left in the site in Chartres. We left our water inlet cap in a site last year. Losses like these are par for the course really, as long as they actually cause you to have to abandon the holiday, I don't get too hung up about them.

Ca


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Motorhoming scum*

HI didn't see the theft but you have to put up with all sorts at large encampments. We saw a couple try to wash their toilet cassette out under a drinking water bowser tap at stratford. They were greatly offended when I went across and asked them what they thought they were up to as it was totally unacceptable to contaminate the drinking water. They didn't see a problem as they didn't touch the tap with the spout and the welsh lady, clutching a large alsatian started to lay into me and accused me of being drunk and racist against the welsh and wandered off muttering temperant chapel invective against the english :roll: :roll: I have alot of sympathy for Offa and his trench

Keep em waxed ............. Ned


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Just over a year ago we were staying at a site in Pembrokeshire. We have one of these folding tables so we tend to put all our stuff underneath it when we go out. Dog bowls, levelling ramps, hook up lead etc.

Anyway we popped out for a few hours and we got back to the site when it was dark. I could only find one ramp and only one dog bowl, as it was dark I couldnt have a proper look around the pitch so didnt do anything until the morning. I ended up finding our levelling ramp in the middle of a hedge and the dog bowl was up the tree 8O And no it wasn't windy at all. 

Im guessing it must have been kids but why on earth would they have done that, I cant see what the gain for them must have been....

We now tend to take everything with us just to be on the safe side. 

Last weekend I had been tidying up the garage of the van and had taken the Milenco ramps out and put them under the back of the so I could reach in to get stuff at the back of the garage. The dogs then started barking so I took them for a walk and I forgot all about the ramps under the back of the van.

Anyway, SWMBO was still in bed but said she had heard something under the van so opened the window to find a man on his knees under our van 8O She asked him what on earth he was doing and he was really shifty and after a minute to think he said that his sons football was under our van. SWMBO went out to check and its an odd coincidence that he was right by the ramps.......and there was no football to be seen.

It makes you afraid to leave anything out anymore!!

Ian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Scum*

Happened to us in France

Some Frenchman nicked our rotary drier, hook-up lead, mats, buckets and pegs, whilst we were out for the day. 
I soon sussed who it was and at 7:00 am the next day, all the stolen goods were returned in a neat pile, tucked under the motorhome. 
I watched him pass later that day and his guilt led him to come over with profuse apologies.

I can still hear him now

"je me excuse, je me excuse"

TM


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm off on the search for a marker pen now ready for making my ramps unique over the weekend!

Ben


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*holiday theft*

When we where in Tenerife several apartments on the timeshare got broken into!The rep said unfortunatly thieves also have holidays!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*marker*



blongs said:


> I'm off on the search for a marker pen now ready for making my ramps unique over the weekend!
> 
> Ben


Heat a brand and mark the plastic.

TM


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

A good idea would be to mark equipment with your motorhomes registration number?

David

ps sorry to hear about the theft - I'd cut their hands off......


----------



## Voxdicentis (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote: "There is a public right of way right through startford racecourse and it is used a lot by dog walkers. _The "theiving scrote" may not be a motorhomer"

Then why nick the ramps??

Keith.

P.S. I walk my dog through Stratford Racecourse..._


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Voxdicentis said:


> The "theiving scrote" may not be a motorhomer"
> 
> Then why nick the ramps??


.....because they are portable and potentially useful. Even on a well organised private campsite we will not leave anything out if we are off-site. Unfortunately a sign of the times - if you leave it out then someone will take a liking to it, especially if they rightly or worngly mistake it for something left in a pile of rubbish


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

"_P.S. I walk my dog through Stratford Racecourse_..."

Did I say it was you ??......:lol: :lol:

(come and say hello at the Blue Rodeo in august (just ask anyone where Badger is)


----------



## Voxdicentis (Apr 1, 2008)

badger said:


> Did I say it was you ??......:lol: :lol:
> 
> As chairman of the Stratford and District Racecourse Dog Walkers and Ramp Nickers Association, I take great exception to the implication that any of my Members could possibly have been responsible. And by the way, they were the wrong size.
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


----------

